# Upgrade a Win2K Domain to Win2K3



## scj6771 (Jan 17, 2002)

If I had a copy of Windows Server 2003 and a copy of Windows Server 2008 R2 and wanted to install and configure 2003 with AD/DNS and do an actual upgrade/migration TO 2008 could I do that from within a virtual environment?

Crazy question I know, and I am assuming this could be done? Just want to be familiar with the the entire AD/DNS upgrade process/commands.

The reality is that we are still on 2000 AD but I believe the best procedure would be to "stand-up" A 2003 machine first? Am I correct in saying that you cannot migrate from 2000 to 2008? Would this statement be true? " The best bet would be to convert the schema to Windows Server 2003 and then upgrade from 2003 to 2008."

If that is true, and I "stand-up" a 2003 box, how would I "convert the schema"? I guess That would be my first question 

So steps are as follows?

1. create the 2003 AD server (this will be virtual).

2. "convert the schema

3. Upgrade to 2008?

How do these steps look just to get me migrated from 2000 to 2003?


1. Make Sure SP4 on the existing Windows 2000 domain controller

2. Run ADPREP to prepare the forest and domain for windows 2003

3. On the new server hardware, install Windows 2003 Server and join it to the existing domain (i.e win 2000 domain). Also, install the DNS server (need not configure). Make sure you also install all the available service packs.

4. On win 2003 server Run DC Promo and make this server as the additional domain controller to the existing domain:

5. Check the DNS on the new Win server 2003.

6. Transfer FSMO roles and GC from win server 2000 to win server 2003

7. Transfer files/permissions over win server 2003

8. Take backup of win 2000 DHCP Server database.

9. Authorize DHCP Server on win server 2003

10. Running domain controller (on win server 2003) diagnostics tools

11. Disconnect the old server (win server 2000)

12. Raise the domain level functionality to native Windows 2003 in win server 2003.

13. Test with a client that you can logon, check the event log for any errors.

14. Changing the new DCs (Win2K3) IP Address and Hostname to the same Hostname and IP Address as the old DC (Win2K)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/325379

Quite the involved process. I am not sure however if you plan on takeing the 2000 DC out of commission if all you have to do is adprep /forestprep /domainprep the 2000 server with the 2003 schema, add the new 2003 server to the domain and then transfer roles to the new server or if you have to upgrade in place and then add the new server. Lots of reading and planning involved and it doesn't matter if it is virtual or not.


----------



## scj6771 (Jan 17, 2002)

Or just go this route - http://tinyurl.com/3dhufrl


----------

